# can i run my ice cream machine from a power inverter ?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Only if you do not mind towing a trailer full of batterys.
Just not practical to use an invertor for this.


----------



## rkentzel (Nov 30, 2012)

Spend the money on a good generator you will hardly know its there. Those contractor types will scare of your customers. There is just know way to run that on a inverter very long


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

I have had certain electrical items that would not run from a power inverter and some would. A real electrician explained to me that the difference may be in the sine waves produced by some inverters. Some electrical equipment uses square waves and some inverters produce round waves, or vice-versa. I have a large generator for my camper and it will run everything in the unit _except_ the air conditioner. It was explained to me that this was due to the sine wave thingy. Hell, when it's hot in Georgia I want A/C, I don't care if the lights work or not. :laughing:


----------

